# What tricks does the TT have up its sleeve?



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

Hey all.

I was wondering would you lot be able to post some of the little hidden gems and suprises that the TT can do? I think I read on here the other week about holding down the unlock button on the fob to open the windows. It's little things like this or little hidden compartments etc that I find really interesting, as I'm sure I'm missing out on some cool stuff! Any help would be appreciated, cheers!


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

VAG COM allows you to make the car alarm beep when locked. Confirms its all locked.

Auto-Door Lock when over 5mph.

Single Door Entry on one click of remote and double door unlock on two clicks.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

After driving (or having the ignition on) continuously for two hours it will flash 2:00h on the DIS.

Not very exciting; I didn't know what it meant the first time I saw it!


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

You can set a speed limit warning to appear on the dash at a predetermined speed

It can snap a cam belt just when you're not expecting it too

It can wear your tyres out on the rear inner edges very quickly

Most of all it can give you a great big smile


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And then theres the hidden third visor :lol: and sunglasses holder most don't know about :lol: or proclaim they don't know lol


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Dotti said:


> And then theres the hidden third visor :lol: and sunglasses holder most don't know about :lol: or proclaim they don't know lol


Where's this blasted sunglasses holder?


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Don't forget the compartment under the front drivers seat


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Where?


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

k10mbd said:


> Where?


exactly ...where? under my drivers seat is nothing but a floor and cables! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mantaylor (Jun 15, 2009)

Go on Waks wide web. You can access allsorts of things from the radio by holding things down in a certain sequence. I know you can check coolant temperatures to see if what your temperature indicator says is true.

It interested me!!!!


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

mantaylor said:


> Go on Waks wide web. You can access allsorts of things from the radio by holding things down in a certain sequence. I know you can check coolant temperatures to see if what your temperature indicator says is true.
> 
> It interested me!!!!


Think its the Climate control display, not the radio.....search for 49C


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

the compartment under the drivers seat is great and ideal for storing your valuables. :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

mantaylor said:


> Go on Waks wide web. You can access allsorts of things from the radio by holding things down in a certain sequence. I know you can check coolant temperatures to see if what your temperature indicator says is true.
> 
> It interested me!!!!


Hi, Click the link for climate control diagnostics info .
http://video.aol.com/video-detail/audi- ... /302016129
Hoggy.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

les said:


> the compartment under the drivers seat is great and ideal for storing your valuables. :wink:


You have got one to then less


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> Where?


Under the seat in the middle, have another look


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevebeechTA said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > the compartment under the drivers seat is great and ideal for storing your valuables. :wink:
> ...


Of course haven't we all or is it only the pre face-lift models that have this secret compartment ?


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

don't forget the handbook holder under the steering wheel

Daz


----------



## ttpaul.a (Apr 1, 2010)

No compartment under my seat! :? .....my A3 used to have one?..... there isn't one in the tt....well not my tt! :wink:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Timeless good looks is it's best trick. I was in a petrol station yesterday next to a Skyline, and some kids came through on their bicycles exclaiming that there was an Audi and completely disregarded the Skyline 

Of course, if you're really lucky, the dashpod will give you a show and all the needles will dance about for you.


----------



## gar1.s (Mar 11, 2010)

Aaah bring back the 80's. Miss the electro scene!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

les said:


> stevebeechTA said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Must be less, unless peeps have not looked properly it looks like part the seat so unless you get down properly with your ass in the air you prob won't see :lol:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

I tried that and a total eclipse was reported! But I still didn't find anything but cables and an old sweet wrapper!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT Kate said:


> I tried that and a total eclipse was reported! But I still didn't find anything but cables and an old sweet wrapper!


Na your just not looking right and as its a secret compartment it isn't so easy to spot. AS said it looks like part of the seat, I think that's to disguise it. Best thing to do is to run your hand's under the seat and feel for a flap. Great for hiding those valuables though a thief would never find it unless they knew about it.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

For most of you ladies out there. There is a hidden compartment with all manner of things under the boot floor.  Just pull the handle up and all will be revealed. :wink: There is also a red warning triangle up against the rear in the boot. God knows what you would do with either though :wink:


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> mantaylor said:
> 
> 
> > Go on Waks wide web. You can access allsorts of things from the radio by holding things down in a certain sequence. I know you can check coolant temperatures to see if what your temperature indicator says is true.
> ...


 wowo so having a go now ! hehehe


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

techfreak said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > And then theres the hidden third visor :lol: and sunglasses holder most don't know about :lol: or proclaim they don't know lol
> ...


I will have to show you


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

les said:


> Great for hiding those valuables though a thief would never find it unless they knew about it.


or read this forum... :wink: hehe


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

There's a manual release for the boot and the fuel cap hidden in the car somewhere... not telling you where though! :wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

badyaker said:


> There's a manual release for the boot and the fuel cap hidden in the car somewhere... not telling you where though! :wink:


Is it betwwen the seats somewhere ?

Didnt know about the secret place under the seat, will have a look tomorrow  still never found the sunglasses holder, unless its a flap that is so tight you cant get your finger nail in, on the visor itself.

Another hidy place - the first aid kit next to the seats in the back side panel 

Gill


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Dotti said:


> techfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


If its anything like seasurfer has said you can show me 'your flap that is so tight its hard to get your finger in' anyday


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

i think you just might be on the wrong kinda forum 

We are very respectable here you know

Gill


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

seasurfer said:


> i think you just might be on the wrong kinda forum
> 
> We are very respectable here you know
> 
> Gill


Speak for yourself :lol:


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

The pen holder and the factory cup holders.. not the cup holders that sit beside your seat


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

If you search carefully there is one of those things for taking boy scouts out of horses hoofs and an emergency blow up doll.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > i think you just might be on the wrong kinda forum
> ...


I am doing, frantically  now dont cloud my opinion of you all :lol:

Gill


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

les said:


> If you search carefully there is one of those things for taking boy scouts out of horses hoofs and an emergency blow up doll.


Im wondering if its* ME *who is on the wrong forum 

And, where is the pen holder?

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > If you search carefully there is one of those things for taking boy scouts out of horses hoofs and an emergency blow up doll.
> ...


Gill you have been corrupted by the Z3 guys :-* You don't know where the pen holder is??? That's a very easy find :roll:. Clue.....is exactly where you would expect to find it :wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, i have looked under my front seat, or should i say felt under it, how the hell are you supposed to see under there without being very unlady like, sticking your a***e in the air - i could feel a rope thing, and a metal bar, and thats about it  oh and two quid 

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Well, i have looked under my front seat, or should i say felt under it, how the hell are you supposed to see under there without being very unlady like, sticking your a***e in the air - i could feel a rope thing, and a metal bar, and thats about it  oh and two quid
> 
> Gill


Oh come on Gill you wont find the pen holder under your front seat. Watch my lips, I said where you would expect to find it :roll:


----------



## __Dom__ (Jun 25, 2009)

Ooooh, great post ~ I'm going to enjoy trying to find a hidden compartment under my seat. A hidden feature for me (thanks to this forum ofcourse) was the hook on the petrol cover to hang the cap on.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

__Dom__ said:


> Ooooh, great post ~ I'm going to enjoy trying to find a hidden compartment under my seat. A hidden feature for me (thanks to this forum ofcourse) was the hook on the petrol cover to hang the cap on.


No, the slot in the cap hooks onto the flap
Steve


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

stevecollier said:


> __Dom__ said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooh, great post ~ I'm going to enjoy trying to find a hidden compartment under my seat. A hidden feature for me (thanks to this forum ofcourse) was the hook on the petrol cover to hang the cap on.
> ...


are we talking about dotti again ?

i knw where the pen holder and those silly cup holder things are ! woohoo found those all by myself! :lol: 
didn't knw about the hook for the cap though...


----------



## __Dom__ (Jun 25, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> __Dom__ said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooh, great post ~ I'm going to enjoy trying to find a hidden compartment under my seat. A hidden feature for me (thanks to this forum ofcourse) was the hook on the petrol cover to hang the cap on.
> ...


Thanks Steve. I'll add that to my list of things to look for...I thought the premise was you used hook to hang the retaining cable attached to the cap - I didn't realise there was a slot in it. Consider me 'new tricked'...


----------



## mantaylor (Jun 15, 2009)

I meant the climate control center!!! Ha Ha... Sorry if you were trawling the web looking for the radio "Secrets"


----------



## Michael-TT (Apr 14, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> mantaylor said:
> 
> 
> > Go on Waks wide web. You can access allsorts of things from the radio by holding things down in a certain sequence. I know you can check coolant temperatures to see if what your temperature indicator says is true.
> ...


Haha that's awesome, i'm going to have my speed displayed on the way home ..  8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And then theres the storage for your shoes also :wink:


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

les said:


> stevebeechTA said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


well i have looked and looked, even down on all fours [smiley=help.gif] and i cant see any compartment, can someone take a pick of theirs so we know what to look for ?
anthony...


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

had my car two weeks now and found the following:
manual holder
sunglass holder
windows close by remote

one i keep forgetting to try is my bro says if you hold unlock the windows open?

also a day after buying the car an antenna symbol appeared next to the clock?


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

jamietd said:


> had my car two weeks now and found the following:
> manual holder
> sunglass holder
> windows close by remote
> ...


Use the 'Window Open' when getting close to the TT on a hot day or have hands full and need to drop stuff on the passenger seat


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

excellent will give it a whirl later 8)


----------



## Shev (Feb 4, 2010)

Whats the procedure for opening/closing the windows via the keyfob?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Shev, Press & Hold the unlock button on fob & window will drop until button released. Press & hold lock to close windows.
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mines got 240 bhp :lol: , four wheel drive :mrgreen: ,big fat grippy tyres  and not bad breaks 8) !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:    :lol: :lol: :lol: :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* (but it is more expensive than me bird [smiley=bigcry.gif] !!! )


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Soz for not getting on here, I have been busy with work I will try and take a pic, if it stops raining. I cant believe you cant see it :lol: don't know if less has a pic or not.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevebeechTA said:


> Soz for not getting on here, I have been busy with work I will try and take a pic, if it stops raining. I cant believe you cant see it :lol: don't know if less has a pic or not.


Not the easiest thing to take a pic of as its not the easiest thing to see being under the seat. I will leave it to you to take a pic.


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

stevebeechTA said:


> Soz for not getting on here, I have been busy with work I will try and take a pic, if it stops raining. I cant believe you cant see it :lol: don't know if less has a pic or not.


cheers steve,
i am pretty sure mine dosent have one :? but i would love to be proved wrong!  
anthony...


----------



## ttpaul.a (Apr 1, 2010)

compartment under seat! total wind-up in my opinion! :roll: 
Search under my seat again! for the second time! this time i had a good look, but nothing there? who started this joke? :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ttpaul.a said:


> compartment under seat! total wind-up in my opinion! :roll:
> Search under my seat again! for the second time! this time i had a good look, but nothing there? who started this joke? :wink:


I can't believe you peeps cant find this compartment. :? Well I guess as its hidden and if you didn't know about it then you would struggle to. Have you had a good feel around as its more or less central but flush with the floor?


----------



## bearder2006 (Aug 22, 2010)

so were is the sunglass holder [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

bearder2006 said:


> so were is the sunglass holder [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I think it's just the compartment under the light switch?


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

If you have Xenon (HID) headlights then you can adjust the beam pattern from one side to the other for driving in counties that use the wrong side of the road! :lol:


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

well,,,
either Les is having a laugh with us :lol: or my eyes aint what they used to be :? 
steve, someone, hurry up and post a pick as like the steering wheel in my trousers its driving me nuts now!!! :x 
anthony...


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Ok, so, I'm on my second TT and whilst I know where the third sunvisor is, the pen holder, the owners manual storage, the place to hide things to the right of the steering wheel I cannot find any sunglasses holder or a compartment under the drivers seat!!!! Is this a wind up?! :roll:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

anthony_m said:


> well,,,
> either Les is having a laugh with us :lol: or my eyes aint what they used to be :?
> steve, someone, hurry up and post a pick as like the steering wheel in my trousers its driving me nuts now!!! :x
> anthony...


Bloody hell have you not found it yet :lol: its stopped raining I will take a pic although my camera is not the best at that angle i will see how it comes out.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

best trick i've seen so far

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9y1reTvbuwg&feature=related/url]


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

There is nothing under the seat it's a wind up!


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

stevebeechTA said:


> anthony_m said:
> 
> 
> > well,,,
> ...


 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

peter-ss said:


> bearder2006 said:
> 
> 
> > so were is the sunglass holder [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


On yr steering rack


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Dotti said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> > bearder2006 said:
> ...


   ????, not the easiest of places to get at !!!!, :roll: :roll:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

is this a windup as well as the secret compartmant under the drivers seat???????? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

alij100 said:


> is this a windup as well as the secret compartmant under the drivers seat???????? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


It's nothing new I had a beetle in the 70s it was exactly the same when the floor rusted out, I lost my wallet, two takeaways and a dog.

Kevin


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Yeh i'm completely baffled [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

Diveratt said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> > is this a windup as well as the secret compartmant under the drivers seat???????? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Well my TT needs to go back and be finished, half the stuff you lot are talking about is missing 

Gill


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

techfreak said:


> There is nothing under the seat it's a wind up!


Yep


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have been away for the weekend to the Lakes and am just back. Woke up this morning in the tent and its was persisting down. Back home now and it's still persisting down  . I will try and get a pic tomorrow weather permitting of this compartment with the flap up but don't think I will be able to get the camera to actually see inside it as .
1/ its quite shallow about 3" deep and 
2/getting the camera in there would be extremely difficult. 
Hopefully all will be revealed to you doubting Thoma's.  '


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

les said:


> I have been away for the weekend to the Lakes and am just back. Woke up this morning in the tent and its was persisting down. Back home now and it's still persisting down  . I will try and get a pic tomorrow weather permitting of this compartment with the flap up but don't think I will be able to get the camera to actually see inside it as .
> 1/ its quite shallow about 3" deep and
> 2/getting the camera in there would be extremely difficult.
> Hopefully all will be revealed to you doubting Thoma's.  '


cheers Les,
looking forward to it!  
anthony.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

For all you doubters out there i have just took a pic and in the process of doing the PB think, we will see how they turn out as its a it awkward to get the angle write.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Here we go what you have all been waiting for :lol: 
.
.
.
To low  








.
.
.
.
to low again :x 








.
.
.
.
.
Just got it 









There you go it does exist, Less I have saved you the bother mate :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

You are definatley taking the mick


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I don't think that's a TT :?

A lot of bother to go to purely to perpetuate a wind-up though, top marks.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Its the positioning of the camera that makes it hard to get a decent pic :roll:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Loving the effort involved :lol:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

*Strange...because when I lost my driving glasses I checked under both front seats to see if they were there.
Had my hand as far under as I could and there was nothing in the way. :wink: 
John.*


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

stevebeechTA said:


> Here we go what you have all been waiting for :lol:
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks for nothing! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
great effort though!  
anthony.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: classic windup! and to think i went to have a look! :roll: :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

alij100 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: classic windup! and to think i went to have a look! :roll: :roll:


Don't tell em you still haven't found it


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

woooooo found the third sunvisor today..by accident


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

so there isnt a secret conpartment under the driver seat?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

No, passengers side :wink: :wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

No, its under the passenger seat


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

I've found a flap in the boot carpet, think it's supposed to hold the carpet up to get the spare out but dosent work


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

AudiDoDatDen said:


> I've found a flap in the boot carpet, think it's supposed to hold the carpet up to get the spare out but dosent work


Correct mine works fine


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Be better if there were 2 :?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

A rip in the carpet, sorry flap... that's shocking when the coupe has a folding floor :lol:


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

hi all,
i have just found the compartment under the drivers seat, i am now in narnea, can someone get this lion off me!!! :lol: 
anthony.


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

aha i found the compartment under the passeng......................oh sugar im sat in the missus beemer ...ooops


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The jokes keep rolling in... love it :lol:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Ahhh i found it, thank u, thank u all, and a merry christmas everyone!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: The thought of every one looking under the drivers seat has had me [smiley=bigcry.gif] with laughter, sorry all. but i would do it again :twisted: I will come clean, yep your right it is under the passenger side seat


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

andyTT180 said:


> so there isnt a secret conpartment under the driver seat?


Oh yes there is, why haven't you found it yet? :roll:


----------



## GrahamR (Dec 28, 2009)

I think this thread should have been started on the 1st of April :?: :!:

Graham


----------



## teo20net (Mar 20, 2009)

This is just a joke and think it has gone too far... :mrgreen:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You mean you don't have compartments under the seats how odd, very old fashioned.


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

i put my hand under mine and guess what?

some nasty piece of work left a set mousetrap there .....ouch
it wasnt you was it???


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

mikeat45 said:


> aha i found the compartment under the passeng......................oh sugar im sat in the missus beemer ...ooops


ooooooh, i'll go and have a look in my beamer too, it better be there 

Gill


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> mikeat45 said:
> 
> 
> > aha i found the compartment under the passeng......................oh sugar im sat in the missus beemer ...ooops
> ...


oooooh the reg on hers is......GIL 5*** 8) 
used to have the five shoved over but got fed up with changing them over for mot's


----------



## canyon (Nov 21, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Shev, Press & Hold the unlock button on fob & window will drop until button released. Press & hold lock to close windows.
> Hoggy.


Doesn't work on my key fob  would've been cool though!


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > mantaylor said:
> ...


That link is sweet!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

canyon said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Shev, Press & Hold the unlock button on fob & window will drop until button released. Press & hold lock to close windows.
> ...


Works on all the Mk1's mate :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

stevebeechTA said:


> Don't forget the compartment under the front drivers seat


cofffffffff i spent hours lookin for that soddin thing, mind did find a mint humbug from last owner lol


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

canyon said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Shev, Press & Hold the unlock button on fob & window will drop until button released. Press & hold lock to close windows.
> ...


You may need to activate it using Vag-Com; it's an option selectable within the central locking / Alarm module.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> stevebeechTA said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget the compartment under the front drivers seat
> ...


Your just not looking hard enough or in the right place. Try looking for it with a torch while feeling for it at the same time.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

peter-ss said:


> canyon said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


Shouldn't need activating... had three TT's now and they have all done it

Does sometimes take more than one attempt for it to work though :lol:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

peter-ss said:


> bearder2006 said:
> 
> 
> > so were is the sunglass holder [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...





RobLE said:


> ...I cannot find any sunglasses holder or a compartment under the drivers seat!!!! Is this a wind up?! :roll:


Just saw this thread...the sunglasses holder is the clip on the inside of the glove box lid near the pen holder- well thats what I have been using! Works well 8)

Saj


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> Shouldn't need activating... had three TT's now and they have all done it
> 
> Does sometimes take more than one attempt for it to work though :lol:


Here's a link explaining the alarm coding.

http://www.wak-tt.com/vagcom/vagcomclcoding.htm


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

les said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > stevebeechTA said:
> ...


lmao u want a slap les..............think im goin huntin for an imaginary under seat tray.
pics i want pics or all shut the foot up bout it


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

peter-ss said:
 

> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't need activating... had three TT's now and they have all done it
> ...


I read that as the windows opening/closing is a standard feature and can be deactivated via vagcom.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > gazzer1964 said:
> ...


 Hard to get the camera under there to see it esp as its a secret compartment but I will do my best to get a pic


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Are peeps still looking for the compartment under the drivers seat :lol: I suggest you read this thread and you will find it


----------



## dopeyonspeed (May 17, 2012)

bump funny but read it all b4 looking


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

:? :roll:


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

Press Econ and Up arrow (top right of the four) at the same time
Use the left dial to set the left figure to 19
Use the middle dial (fan) to set the left figure to 19.1
Read your speed in the right temp display
Click Econ to reset

There are some other readings you can get:

* 1.0 : Temp as read by sensor in middle fan speed knob
* 1.4 : light intensity falling on same sensor
* 4.0 : Outside temp - front bumper
* 4.1 : Outside temp - roof?
* 15.0 : Oil temp
* 19.0 : Uncorrected speed (Kmh)
* 19.1 : Uncorrected speed (Mph)
* 19.2 : Coolant temp
* 19.3 : Revs
* 19.4 : Oil pressure?
* 25.0 : Voltage


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

A week into ownership of my 3.2 coupe one of my 3 year olds found a multi-CD changer in the l/h rear cubby hole  
I then went exploring & found an OEM SatNav system in the boot - I understand it's pretty rare (because it's rubbish) but is fitted in the boot l/h side high up behind a small cover. I had just assumed that, like you find on low spec BMW's, the four buttons next to the central locking buttons behind the handbrake were redundant & not used.

The dealer had been using the car as a daily driver for 5 months & hadn't found them!

There's also a secret compartment in the 3.2's in the engine bay- take the battery box cover off & hey presto...... there's nothing in it but a small fuse box. Does anybody have any ideas what you can store in it?


----------



## sallyday10 (May 22, 2012)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> There's also a secret compartment in the 3.2's in the engine bay- take the battery box cover off & hey presto...... there's nothing in it but a small fuse box. Does anybody have any ideas what you can store in it?


Ooohhhhh. If I had the 3.2 version, I'd use that secret hidey-hole for storing marbles, string and a good strong magnet.


----------



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

I've just spent 30 mins looking for the hidden compartment  and then read the post..   But on the upside my heated seat is now working...Loose connection. So not a complete waste of time.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

sallyday10 said:


> Ooohhhhh. If I had the 3.2 version, I'd use that secret hidey-hole for storing marbles, string and a good strong magnet.


OK, you've got me. What would you use marbles, string and a good strong magnet for?

I suppose, as it's in the engine bay, I could use it for keeping my fish & chips warm on the way back from the take away. Thinking on from that, could you stick a metal box on the 1.8T turbo & cook your whole meal in it?

Maybe that's the next 'super mod'- a frying pan or casserole dish that attaches to your Turbo- now that really would be a trick the TT has up it's sleeve!

Maybe I should just go and lie down in a darkened room....


----------

